

The mess that is Indian infrastructure  - dhaivatpandya
http://nimblenotes.tumblr.com/post/27896546978/the-mess-that-is-indian-infrastructure

======
dm8
Are you kidding me? India is no different to the problems mentioned in lot of
asian countries. Japan doesn't have street names but only block numbers. Most
of these countries didn't have planned cities (or grid system for roads). Bad
monsoon/weather? What can you do? How is it different from delivering during
snow blanket (in winters) in North America.

And for the record, Indian postal system is fine. I've delivered the stuff
over $200 and it worked as expected. It's ridiculous when people try to pick
holes in everything.

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Have you been to Mumbai during the monsoons? It is a world away from snow
blankets. The commission for drainage systems should have been enough to hold
at least 6 hours of continuos (india style) rainfall - they sustain about 20
minutes in most area. Corruption? I say yes.

I've lived in India for a large part of my life, and I've received about 60%
of the parcels that I have ordered.

~~~
dm8
Yes, I've lived there! And for the record I never had problem with Indian
postal service!

------
Kelliot
Industrial revolution era London anyone?

